# Alfine Hybrid Gearing?



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all,
I was wondering if any of you run a Shimano Alfine 8 IGH with a double chain-ring with derailleur. I have a Surly Pugsley with the Alfine but there are times that I would like to go lower than the gearing allows, such as plowing deep snow. So how does this work as far as gear inches? What chain-rings should I use to get good usable gears without a lot of overlap? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

Here's a comparison table I did a while ago with various ring and gear combinations. The ratios column is the Alfine ratios. I ran double chainrings (32/22) with I think an 18 tooth gear and it was low geared, which suited me as I'm fat and unfit. If you search various posts you'll see that there's some contention on how low a ratio the Alfine will handle, but Shimano hasn't set a minimum ratio,and most of the examples of unreliable Alfines are the 11 speed version.

You'll have to run a chain tensioner with this set up.

Tim


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Wombat!


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Mar 14, 2013)

You can calculate how various drivetrain configurations will work at Sheldon Brown's website.. I first calculated what I had with my 27 gear dérailleur set up because I knew what that felt like and then replicated with the Alfine gearing (minus 3 gears)


----------

